# Converting NEF to DNG?



## MarathonMax (Jul 4, 2011)

I am new to LR. I come from the Aperture world on a Mac.

My question (for which I did not find anything posted here actually):

I shoot Nikon RAW (NEF), should I convert to DNG on import?

Tx

Max


----------



## clee01l (Jul 4, 2011)

You'll get both answers here.  And I suppose either one has its merits.  I think DNGs are more universally accepted. NEFs are proprietary which might be to some a disadvantage.  I'm lucky my camera writes DNG natively in the camera so that is where I start.  All my RAW files are DNG from the camera. However, if I were limited by the camera to producing only NEFs, then I would not bother to convert to DNG.  You will always have the question, Do you keep the master original NEF or the DNG as master or do you keep both?  The way I look at it I can always create a DNG from the NEF and the NEF is always the 'real' original.


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Jul 4, 2011)

Max, I convert all my NEFs to DNG as with a reasonable volume of files I find the smaller file size and having no xmp side car files easier to work with all round.


----------



## MarkNicholas (Jul 5, 2011)

I think you have to ask yourself what advantage does DNG have over RAW. There have been a number of threads on this but in my opinion there are no compelling reasons to do so and I don't convert my CR2 files. I am quite happy with my xmp files.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Jul 5, 2011)

I reckon the only strong reason to use DNG is that they contain an internal checksum that quickly tells Lightroom or Camera Raw that something has corrupted them. Is that enough to sway me? Not really. It probably doesn't happen often enough to make it worth the effort. Everybody's mileage may vary. 

Hal


----------



## Replytoken (Jul 5, 2011)

clee01l said:


> You'll get both answers here.  And I suppose either one has its merits.  ..................Do you keep the master original NEF or the DNG as master or do you keep both?  The way I look at it I can always create a DNG from the NEF and the NEF is always the 'real' original.



There is always the hybrid answer, which is to archive the NEF and work with the DNG.  It takes up additional storage, but allows you maximum choice.  Several of us here opt for this arrangement, but the best solution to your needs may vary.

Good luck,

--Ken


----------



## johnbeardy (Jul 5, 2011)

Replytoken said:


> There is always the hybrid answer, which is to archive the NEF and work with the DNG.  It takes up additional storage, but allows you maximum choice.  Several of us here opt for this arrangement, but the best solution to your needs may vary.


Additional storage = extra backup in another format.

John


----------



## Replytoken (Jul 5, 2011)

johnbeardy said:


> Additional storage = extra backup in another format.
> 
> John



I agree, although I mentioned the extra storage requirement because I archive both a DNG and NEF copy of every image.  True, I could just archive the NEF, but if I follow the backup methodology that you have previously described, I could be back up and running in a very short time with copies of my DNG files.

--Ken


----------

